# Thinking of Taking Up Muay Thai



## LoneRider (Apr 18, 2008)

Greetings. I'm thinking of taking up Muay Thai within the next three years. I've been practicing Wing Chun for nearly three years now and another summary of my martial experience is on this thread: 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=963073#post963073

 Any suggestions for conditioning for Muay Thai? When my ship (I'm in the Navy) gets our gym equipment back, I'll really be able to do all my bag work. 

 Also, is there any sort of body hardening I can do to toughen up my shins. I know that the power angle kick especially uses the shin as a striking surface. 

 Regards,

 Lone Rider


----------



## no_kata (Apr 18, 2008)

Repeatedly doing round kicks is the only real way to strengthen your shin bones and to deaden the nerves. DO NOT roll your shins. Watch one video on Youtube of a Thai fighter's shin snapping in half and you'll know why. I've heard the required daily number of kicks for both legs to increase bone density is 100 per leg but that's just one man's theory. Eventually you will feel that the bone has changed it's shape and it will take on a sharper feel at the base of the shin.

Also there is no real way to condition for Muay Thai. Nothing you do will prepare you for this kind of cardio demand. The only way I can come close to describing to people what a real Muay Thai workout is comparable to is running a marathon of sprints. Going into Muay Thai in good condition will only improve your rate of success though.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 19, 2008)

You can wrap a broom handle in rubber or use something similar to roll up and down your shins for some time (ike weeks), then remove the rubber and do the same thing some more.

Then get someone to support the broom handle upright while you gently tap it with shin kicks up and down your shins.  

I am reliably informed this is a good way to condition the shins.  Be progressive and take your time.  

I started doing this when I was younger, but didnt really stick with it so I cant say personally whether it works.

Good luck!


----------



## no_kata (Apr 20, 2008)

FieldDiscipline said:


> You can wrap a broom handle in rubber or use something similar to roll up and down your shins for some time (ike weeks), then remove the rubber and do the same thing some more.
> 
> Then get someone to support the broom handle upright while you gently tap it with shin kicks up and down your shins.
> 
> ...



That deadens the nerves but it doesn't promote bone growth which is exactly why you see fighters break their shins(I'm not talking about breaks in the upper half of the shin)


----------



## LoneRider (Apr 26, 2008)

Sounds good. But the only fight training equipment I have available to me is a heavy bag (maybe, if they put the gym back on the boat), a pullup bar, a treadmill (maybe), and my jumprope.

 My plan if there is no heavy bag to use pullups, shadow boxing, and rope work for conditioning. Any routines.


----------



## tank_62 (Apr 30, 2008)

i was told from my old teacher that my shins will harden over time while kicking the heavy bag and thai pads and sparring,but over time they will harder and like "no_kata" said do not roll your shins.

For routines, at this moment i train at home. i wake up strecth for about 4-5 min, then i go jogging for 30 to 40min, rest for 3-4min skip rope for 10-15min then strecth again, shadow box for 2-3 rounds start slow then speed up, then heavy bag training combos, kicks, elbows, knees, punches 2-3 rounds each. then i rest and strecth then i lift weights


----------



## meth18au (May 1, 2008)

LoneRider said:


> Sounds good. But the only fight training equipment I have available to me is a heavy bag (maybe, if they put the gym back on the boat), a pullup bar, a treadmill (maybe), and my jumprope.
> 
> My plan if there is no heavy bag to use pullups, shadow boxing, and rope work for conditioning. Any routines.



I'd say you've got all you need to get yourself a good workout.  A decent heavy bag is handy, a treadill is great for jogs- otherwise you could jog around on deck is that allowed?  A pullup bar is great, plus you can do heaps of situps and pushups too with your bodyweights.  And a jump rope is absolutely essential.

You've got everything you need for a decent workout- but if you have a workout partner and some Thai pads then even better???


----------



## Bodhisattva (May 1, 2008)

LoneRider said:


> Greetings. I'm thinking of taking up Muay Thai within the next three years. I've been practicing Wing Chun for nearly three years now and another summary of my martial experience is on this thread:
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=963073#post963073
> 
> ...


 
Muay Thai will make your Wing Chun far more effective - congrats on making such a good decision!

I'd NOT work on hardening my shins - other than to kick heavy bags and thai pads - those are hard enough!

"Shin Hardening Exercises" such as kicking trees and using rolling pins and whatnot are sure to give you troubles later in life - and have very little real benefit.


----------



## TommyMT (May 1, 2008)

If you want to strengthen your shins just kick the heavy bag, rub out the swelling and wait till it heals (day or two) then repeat. Ive also heard to increase you intake of calcium and vitamin D but I do not know how true this is.

As for other preperation, running and skipping rope for endurance and timing, as well as bodywieght and core exercises. Some interesting one for your abdominals/back that I enjoy are found here http://www.mymuaythai.com/archives/kick-your-abs-basics-round-2/ .

Hope this helps.


----------



## LoneRider (May 1, 2008)

TommyMT said:


> If you want to strengthen your shins just kick the heavy bag, rub out the swelling and wait till it heals (day or two) then repeat. Ive also heard to increase you intake of calcium and vitamin D but I do not know how true this is.
> 
> As for other preperation, running and skipping rope for endurance and timing, as well as bodywieght and core exercises. Some interesting one for your abdominals/back that I enjoy are found here http://www.mymuaythai.com/archives/kick-your-abs-basics-round-2/ .
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
 Thanks, sounds helpful. I've got my jumprope and we have, thank god, got treadmills and elliptical trainers onboard. I didn't see the heavy bag, but hopefully they put it up or we find it later. 

 I actually intend to take up MMA in a few years (I'd be in my early to mid thirties at the time) and thought Muay Thai, would be an excellent addition to my striking game and something like Brazilian Jiu Jitsu as an addition to my ground game.


----------

